# Hex fishing



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I am finding it kind of funny that everyone get's so damned excited over the hex. The rivers are absolutley crowded!! And everyone is bitching about not catching anything.
HELLO welcome to hex fishing.!!! It's the most overrated hatch there is!
Honestly the only reason I go fishing during the hex is because I'm so used to fishing 2 -3 times a week from henny time -brown drakes and everything in between. 
It'll be nice to get back to peace and quiet. not wondering if there's a guy around the bend or staking out my spot 3 hours in advance! To hell with the hex!!!!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree I could not belive how many people waded by me while I was camped out on a nice run waiting for the hex hatch. It will be nice when you have the river all to yourself again!!! The S. Branch was jammed pack saturday night!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I've pretty much getting the opinion the past couple seasons that if I hitt'em great and if I don't, I don't. The past two seasons I've had to plan my vac. a week earlier than I'd like for the hex and I've actually been enjoying my fishing a little more. Hardly the number of people on water and still some decent fish to be found the just don't feed with quite the reckless abandon. Would I feel the same if I didn't already have one on the wall? maybe not. But unless something changes I think I'm going to stick with earlier vacations, the fishing's still good and I won't always miss'em some years they do come early.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

And just think, salmon season is almost here


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Salmon season is here..... read Splitshot's post. The Lil M run has started.

As for me, I'm in the mood for some fall steel and lrb's.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I saw it, getting the itch.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Browns on dries have salmon beat 10 to 1!!!!!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Amen Weezer!


----------



## binkley (May 1, 2001)

Caught my first King on a fly this past year, but I must say I still have to agree with Weezer. Can't beat Browns.


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

You guys are right. It's overrated.
LMAO!!!!!
Tell everyone.
[email protected]


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

heck no, the hex aint overrated. i got a 17,18,19,20 and a 21in brown last weekend. you just need to be where the flies are.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Gomer, If you like fishing in crowded areas and stuff like that then hex fishing is fine. Most of the locations that get large amount of bugs are crowded as hell, especially on the Ausable. 

Last night there were 6 guys in my area on the South branch. I was the last guy out at 12:00. I drove to wakely and there were at least 6 cars still there! I don't even want to imagine what Connors or Parmalee looked like last night. 

17,18,19,20,21 in a weekend, that's not too shabby, most Ausable guides in that area aren't pulling those numbers.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Like Weezer said the catching isn't overated, it's clearly the easiest time to catch big fish. It's the crowds that really kills some of the enjoyment. The Manistee has been getting a LOT more crowded the past five years also. Even the guides have come over more, I've seen more drift boats on the Manistee in the last three years than in my previous twenty-plus.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Naw it's not really the easiest time to catch big fish. normally I catch my biggest pre-hex or post hex. Week before hex this year was off the hook. Haven't gotten excited since.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Weezer,
Do you really have have a lot of luck post hatch???? I've had good luck pre-hatch but the fish always seem to be a little "full" when I've fished the post hatch.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Talking mid July early August.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

weezer,

i know this is a very late reply, but i forgot i even posted on this thread. I can attest to the crowded fishing, but durring hex i dont even bother going to the south branch. I guess i got it good because where i was fishing, the only other fisherman we saw were some guides on there way to parmalee at around 8 oclock. my uncles friend has a place that is right on the river, just down from where the north branch comes in to the mainstream. i basicly sat on his steps down by the river and "dapped" my Chernobyl hex(secrete deadly pattern) over fish feeding right in front of me. The fish were almost like too easy to catch. I also lost two fish on consecutive nights(same fish?) that i couldnt turn with my 5wt the first night and the second night i used my 7wt and 15lb test and put the heat on him, but he bent my # 4 2x long streamer hook.


----------

